# 2011 Cobia pics



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

My buddy started his charter business this year...Check out his pics for his first year . Look N Hook Charters. He is leading the state right now with a 101 pounder. This guy has some serious fishing talent. Check out his websight. Looknhookcharters.com Look at the pictures link and the daily fishing reports. You will be impressed....He is the Grim Reaper for cobia.


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

The man catches some nice fish, ya can't argue with the pics !


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Aubrey can certainly cobia fish, solid flounder angler as well...... Not to knock Aubrey or anything but if I were gonna book a cobia trip, ide rather charter Capt David Hester with Fishy Business charters , the guy is sharp in detail & a hell of an angler


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

[email protected]*# Ain't that some chit. Congrats On a heck of a start. Maybe one day I'll be half that good ohwell here's to hoping..


----------



## BrentH (Jul 25, 2011)

www.Looknhookcharters.com - Fixed that link for ya. Looking at those pics, it appears your buddy has a pretty good deal there...


----------

